# Tampa Bay Support Group



## sclem (May 17, 2006)

I noticed that the last topic for this subject had some really old entries. I thought I'd start a new one to see if anyone is still interested in forming a group.

I would be interested in joining a group in the Tampa Bay area. For the most part, I have my social anxiety under control in most situations (medication). My problem is that I still get very nervous when any type of public speaking situation comes up. I am interested in a forum where we as a group can desensitize ourselves by speaking in a comfortable environment with people who have the same problems.


----------



## butterfly1979 (Dec 2, 2003)

:yes This message os fairly old , yet I thought I give it a try!This is one of the attemptors of trying to start a support group previously. No, we had nomore than just the two of us that attempted to start the group.I would be interested in the attempt to join a support group.My email is [email protected]
Let me know . thankks butterfly1979 a.k.a.Raquel


----------



## BucsFan (Jan 30, 2007)

I would be interested in meeting with other social phobics in the Tampa Bay area as well. What sclem said back in May is very similar to myself. I don't really have any social anxiety in purely social situations, in fact, I thrive on them. But put me in a business meeting or say an interview and...hello, who put that runaway freight train in my head? Again, sclem is right, desensitization is critical, and since this is a disease of a social nature, it seems to me that an understanding, non-threatening group environment is the best way to learn to overcome these fears.

Raquel, sclem? Are you still out there? Let's get this going...I've been after this for quite some time. I've studied a few differnt treatment methodologies and some of them are quite interesting...would love to compare notes. I can be reached at symbeont @ hot mail . com (oviously no spaces, trying to avoid the spam bots  )


----------



## Erica (Dec 19, 2004)

I would be interested in a Tampa group also.


----------



## BucsFan (Jan 30, 2007)

Erica,

Let's see if the others respond and possibly get a group together. I know there are more people out there that would like to see this happen.

Randy


----------



## walterskar (Feb 10, 2007)

It's comforting to know that I don't stand alone. In situations in which I have to speak along with others, it appears that I am the most fearful and nerve wrecked person addressing the crowd.

I am interesting in getting together as a group and exploring ways for us to combat this problem.


----------



## BucsFan (Jan 30, 2007)

Walter, are you in the Tampa Bay area? Let us know, that would be at least three or four of us interested in getting together.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## BucsFan (Jan 30, 2007)

hermitcrab,

Haven't heard from anyone else in the area since my posting, and everytime I see that people from this area are interested, and I post to the forum to try to get together, I never hear back. So, if you're interested, let's take it offline. Others who are interested can reply to the forum and notify us of their interest. Head into the Instant messenger if you have a sec...

BucsFan


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Tampa Bay Support Group*

.


----------



## BucsFan (Jan 30, 2007)

Hermit,

Look up the thread to an earlier post. I posted my email address in that post (remove the spaces of course). Send me an email and we'll take it from there. I was talking about the chat window in this Site before, not really an AIM account.

Thanks...


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## DayTrader (Aug 9, 2004)

Is this group off the ground? How many peeps do you have that are definites on starting a group?

I need a place to practice public speaking skills in a non threatening environment and talk about SA in general...

Thanks


----------



## Mambo Mick (Jun 13, 2007)

Where is this group at, now ?

I'm definitely interested.

M


----------



## Mambo Mick (Jun 13, 2007)

One year later, and nothing new, eh ?


----------



## kriminator (Jul 6, 2007)

I will be going to tampa for school on fall. I won't have a car.
Since setting up support groups seems impossible then maybe just making friends in the area can help everyone.

Anyone in tampa knows cheap furnished apartments near USF? I won't have a car so under 3 miles would be perfect :x


----------



## BabyBird23 (May 31, 2011)

It's been a few years since your last post, but I would like to meet someone who could help me better understand my condition.If there is a support group, or if anyone is still interested in starting one let me know.


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Mar 8, 2011)

I live in Clearwater, it'd be great to have a support group around here.


----------



## EvilChopSuey (Jun 26, 2011)

Im in clearwater, and Id love to be in a room were im not the only one having an anxiety attack..that would be F*ckin sweet!!!!!


----------



## wavy3 (Feb 25, 2011)

EvilChopSuey said:


> Im in clearwater, and Id love to be in a room were im not the only one having an anxiety attack..that would be F*ckin sweet!!!!!


Lol! Agreed! We should do this. I think it'd actually be pretty funny.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

Is this group still around? I live north of Bradenton but am only a 30 minute drive from St. Pete and Brandon. I go to Tampa once a month anyway so I'd be find with me. Message me if there's still anyone interested in a group near Tampa or Sarasota. I'd love to be of any help.


----------

